# Would I Still Be Able To Become a Great Artist ?



## Hewge (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi. I'm new this this whole fandom thing. I don't even have a 'persona'. I've known about you furry guys for a long time, but never really cared about it. Although I would drop in to these forums sometimes out of curiosity, and simply because you seem pretty nice, and have some interesting and (mostly)intelligent conversations/arguments.

Anyway, I'm 19, I have an extreme passion for art, I've always loved drawing, cartoons, anthropomorphs, all that stuff since I was just a wee child. I didn't really discover my passion for arts until I was about 16, and I practiced _*a lot.*_ I became pretty good at it but then I just stopped. Not going to go into details, but it was mostly out of depression and a lot of things I was needing to deal with.

So now I'm 19 and have started to get my life on track, finishing school and wanting to go to university. I've also tried to start drawing again... But I suck. It makes me feel a little bad, mostly because I *know* that I'd be a fantastic artist if I just simply practiced when I first discovered my passion all those years ago. It makes me feel like I wasted so much time, and as if I've lost my chances. Even though I probably haven't, being only 19. But it almost kills me just knowing how good I could be if I never stopped drawing all those years back.

I probably seem rather silly making a post like this... But could anyone give me some insight? You guys have unknowingly helped me in the past with your grand personalities, could you help me out again?


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 1, 2013)

Talent and skill don't just evaporate. You're rusty, but that time spent doing stuff didn't go nowhere. Just start drawing again and it'll come back to you.


----------



## ausren (Feb 1, 2013)

Don't worry about age! The great thing about art is, you can start anytime. I'm a fair bit older than you, and while I've been depressed about getting old before, it's all about how much you care and practice. Your brush won't notice whether you're 15 or 55. People don't grow into amazing artists in their teen years instantly. Since you're going into uni, you could always take some art classes at the local community college as electives while you do your general ed, if that's what you want to do. Letting go of your comfort zone and learning different techniques will really allow your skills to flourish, imho. What major are you going for btw?


----------



## Hewge (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmm, these are pretty nice replies so far. ^^

I can sense my talent is there, but I feel it's still pretty bad. xP I've devoted 2013 to getting back into art, and plan to spend hours a day practicing, I'd hope by January next year I'd be as good as I hope, but sadly I just don't know.

@Ausren There's no kind of community collage where I live, It's a very small town, and pretty much nothing happens here. But luckily my current teacher is actually a somewhat known artist in the area, she has her own galleries in towns and everything.
I've been trying to attempt different types, although my favorite is cartooning, and digital design. But I can't seem to develop a personal style that I'm happy with, no matter how much I try. -_-

In university I'd like to try a lot of different things, but I know I'd like to major in digital art and animation.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 1, 2013)

Just keep practising more and more, from what i can gather you can get good no matter how old you are. Im 20 and trying to draw more often. Still beyond shit but hoping to get better, if you ask in the Pallette Town section down on the bottom of the page you will get a lot more helpful advice there.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmm. I guess I'll try asking there. I wasn't really sure where to ask this and I didn't even notice the Platte Town forum. Sorry.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 1, 2013)

Going to ask for this to be moved to the art shack. Expecting entertaining responses.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Could I Still Become a Good Artist ?*

Well a lot of really good cartoonists out there are old as ass. Some are pretty young.

Drawing is a learned skill, age doesn't really matter that much.

So instead of worrying, get drawing.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Could I Still Become a Good Artist ?*

Threads moved (Thank you!) and now merged.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 1, 2013)

Depends on what you want to study in university, it might be best to drop art forever.
It's never a question of "if", just "when" - everybody is potentially perfect at anything with years of dedication and practice - but that skill needs motivation to fuel it, and after so many years, will you find it?

I'd very much rather not drop something I'm very attached to, but if it has to be done to achieve a better goal, then sacrifice is a must.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 1, 2013)

Planning is not doing. So either draw or don't. It's very tiring to see people say "well I plan to do X or Y" and not do it. You know what separates you from other artists?

*They draw*

This is not a Tarantino movie, where you can come up with a monologue to get people telling you how brilliant you are, even if the monologue is a crap masturbation fest.

So you can continue with excuses or you can draw. You're an adult, make decisions.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol, you kids stress too much. 19 years old, you're not even a proper adult yet.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 1, 2013)

You wanna be a great artist? Here's your first piece of advice.

*Quit whining and start drawing.*

No one ever got anywhere by over-analyzing "how good they might have been if they didn't stop drawing". Stop wallowing in the past and focus on the present.


----------



## Ilayas (Feb 1, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Lol, you kids stress too much. 19 years old, you're not even a proper adult yet.



Hell I'm 28 and I don't feel like I'm a proper adult yet.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 1, 2013)

These are some blunt replies, which I like. ^^

Thanks for helping me out with your advice, sorry if I came off as some whingey kid. I was just genuinely looking for some insight.
The thought of 'I wasted too much time' just kept nagging at me the past week or so, and was stopping me from being able to enjoy drawing. But I think It'll be okay, I just need to keep going at it and I'm sure I'll be over these feelings very soon.

I suppose people around my age worry so much, because your life is just beginning and your decisions can _seem_ like they will make your life great, or completely horrible. Even though I'm pretty sure there's countless ways to get where you want at any age these days.

Uuhh, also, what do you guys generally do when you're having trouble? Like having a problem getting started with something, or when you just can't seem to be able to get something to work.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 1, 2013)

You'll need to be more specific.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmm, I suppose if you are having a kind of 'artists block' how do you deal with it? Or maybe if you're just having a problem with a character design and can't seem to get their arm/legs/expression right, no matter how much you attempt it.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 1, 2013)

Studies and using references.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 1, 2013)

That's a common problem but plenty of people have it. How you deal with it differs between artists though. 

Might I suggest trying the silhouette method with your character design problem? http://characterdesignnotes.blogspot.com.au/2011/03/use-of-silhouettes-in-concept-design.html?m=1

Or try doing some gesture studies to break yourself out of the loop. http://artists.pixelovely.com/practice-tools/figure-drawing/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 1, 2013)

Post a sketchbook in the tutorials and critiques forums.


----------



## Deo (Feb 1, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I've been trying to attempt different types, although my favorite is cartooning, and digital design. But I can't seem to develop a personal style that I'm happy with, no matter how much I try. -_-
> 
> In university I'd like to try a lot of different things, but I know I'd like to major in digital art and animation.



The very best advice I can give you is to stop trying to "develop a style" when you are trying to learn to draw. It will seriously fuck shit up later when you have to relearn it to drop bad habits. To learn to draw you must learn to perceive accurately. This is all about training your eyes and your brain to see and render. Your hands can make all the movements needed to draw, but it's the seeing, comprehending, and understanding what you are trying to draw that kicks you the first few years. Of course you'll have to work on dexterity and technical skill of different mediums by doing hand drills and sketches/roughs (for example I cannot tell you how many thin-thick-thin-box-thin-thick line without lifting the pen practices I've done with metal nibbed pens to work on fine motor control). 

So go get to drawing realistically, and if this is your passion dedicate yourself to it. Keep a sketchbook with you. Fill it with ideas, leaves, color swatches, sketches, drawings, whatever. But have it with you and constantly draw. Draw people on the bus. Draw how the light hits the sidewalk. Draw realistically and observe. Look at light, form, colors, and think to yourself: How can I best render that? Are there more details there? What other colors do I see? If I changed the angle of the light, what would happen? 
And set up a still life. Random objects like fruit, shoes, empty paper bags. Creating still lifes will help you build compositions too, so you're actively thinking about how to plan things to create interesting shapes and work with positive and negative space. Even the simplest of objects can really help you in your studies.



Hewge said:


> Hmm, I suppose if you are having a kind of 'artists  block' how do you deal with it? Or maybe if you're just having a  problem with a character design and can't seem to get their  arm/legs/expression right, no matter how much you attempt it.



Start over with it from the basic sketch. Or completely scrap it and  brainstorm how to draw the same thing from a different angle. 
But  sometimes you'll be in those moods of "I don't want to draw today" and  you have to force yourself to for a few hours a day, everyday. At first  it will may get irksome, but look at it positively and try to keep art  positive. I had a professor who would walk into class every day and say  "Oh goodie! I get to draw today!" As if the pleasure and privilege were  some rare treat despite the fact that the man drew/painted for at least  10 hours a day, everyday. Tend to your happiness towards art not as some menial task to accomplish, or a chore, but build your love of it so that you're always grateful for it and you won't be blocked nearly so often.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Feb 2, 2013)

Picasso did this when he was fourteen.
Girl With Bare Feet? More like Girl With Bear Feet, amirite

_*WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN DOING WITH YOUR LIFE?*_

But no, what everybody else said.  *Especially* re: "style".  Your style is the rhythm in the decisions you unconsciously make and is not something that you do on purpose.  You may elect now and then to do something specifically in a different style but stylization  should be a design element, not a staple of your drawing approach.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi, hi. I'd like to thank you guys for posting here. You may not think you did much but you guys helped me out. ^^
Why are furries so damn insightful?

Anyway, I will think about making one of those sketchbook threads, maybe. Thanks for those links, too! Very useful. Thanks again !

I'll probably be lurking around these forums more often now, maybe even post here and there. So expect to see me again, possibly. Albeit not making such lame threads...


----------



## Taralack (Feb 2, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Why are furries so damn insightful?



We're not furries. We're artists.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 3, 2013)

Point taken.


----------



## FireFeathers (Feb 6, 2013)

I actually started drawing from scratch at 19- drew really lop-sided cars, squirrels, and atrocious anime mary-sue BS at 17, but only recreational shitty doodling, and that dog you can make out of the number 25. : http://alradeck.deviantart.com/art/Improvement-Meme-149200418  Because I was 110% sure that i'd go into veterinary school and do that for the rest of my life. Turned out to be a bust. Switched my major at 19 to art and got to work. 

Draw....everything. All the time. Switch up your mediums constantly, take up woodburning, try making sculptures out of glue...just...everything.  The only way I improved this route was to learn little bits from every thing I screwed up. I'm also very, VERY tough on myself to a point bordering clinical depression. And that's not "Ohhh, lolol, she's erases her stuff a lot"  It's moreso "You worthless piece of shit, until you draw that wolf-head right, you don't get to eat."  BUT HEY, it gets results, and thank god i've got patient, understanding friends, or i'm sure i would have little to no contact with the world besides the internet. 

It's doable, is what i'm saying.  7 years in so far.


----------



## confuseacat (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey I just started and I'm 25! You can do it. Age doesn't matter unless you are so old that you can't even pick up a pencil anymore.

 Some things I'm doing now include:



Learning perspective (using D'Amelio's book and drawing boxes and cylinders from various angles)
Learning anatomy from books
Taking a life drawing class (haha I suck so much compared to the people who've been at it for a while) Check your local community centre and meetup.com for cheap classes in your area. There might even be free ones.
Keeping a sketchbook journal
Going to the museum to sketch (some museums don't allow this so check first.)
 Playing around with my graphics tablet (I know, I know I should just do traditional stuff at this stage but I don't have a scanner and it's so fun to just mess around.)

It may help you to create a schedule of sorts to get your studies organized. This is an example from Dave Rapoza: http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/2280/schedulef.jpg 

 Don't give up, put in the hours, and you're bound to improve eventually. Good luck!


----------



## Deo (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm 21 and color theory retarded.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Feb 8, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> that dog you can make out of the number 25.



What sort of witchcraft is this?


----------



## FireFeathers (Feb 11, 2013)

UnburntDaenerys said:


> What sort of witchcraft is this?



I am shocked and appalled at the lack of knowledge of Twenty-five dog.  Here, I made a quick tutorial. 

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/Raydart/25dog_zps335138b5.jpg


----------



## Ilayas (Feb 11, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> I am shocked and appalled at the lack of knowledge of Twenty-five dog.  Here, I made a quick tutorial.
> 
> http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i141/Raydart/25dog_zps335138b5.jpg



This the first time I have ever seen the 25 dog.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 11, 2013)

I've never heard of it either. So he has to wear a hat?


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 11, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> I actually started drawing from scratch at 19- drew really lop-sided cars, squirrels, and atrocious anime mary-sue BS at 17, but only recreational shitty doodling, and that dog you can make out of the number 25. : http://alradeck.deviantart.com/art/Improvement-Meme-149200418  Because I was 110% sure that i'd go into veterinary school and do that for the rest of my life. Turned out to be a bust. Switched my major at 19 to art and got to work.
> 
> Draw....everything. All the time. Switch up your mediums constantly, take up woodburning, try making sculptures out of glue...just...everything.  The only way I improved this route was to learn little bits from every thing I screwed up. I'm also very, VERY tough on myself to a point bordering clinical depression. And that's not "Ohhh, lolol, she's erases her stuff a lot"  It's moreso "You worthless piece of shit, until you draw that wolf-head right, you don't get to eat."  BUT HEY, it gets results, and thank god i've got patient, understanding friends, or i'm sure i would have little to no contact with the world besides the internet.
> 
> It's doable, is what i'm saying.  7 years in so far.




But uhm...don't you find the beating yourself up part demoralizing?


----------



## Taralack (Feb 11, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> But uhm...don't you find the beating yourself up part demoralizing?



Every artist does it. If you don't do it, you're not an artist. :V


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 11, 2013)

I feel dumb but I can't find that "Number 25 dog" on the meme you linked


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 11, 2013)

Is he related to the 69 piglet?


----------



## Taralack (Feb 11, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Is he related to the 69 piglet?



The what


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 11, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Anyway, I'm 19, I have an extreme passion for art,


Well the average life span is about 80 years so you've got 60 years to practice.  

Yeah, I'd say you got time.


----------



## FireFeathers (Feb 11, 2013)

Ilayas said:


> This the first time I have ever seen the 25 dog.



My heart breaks for you- Me n' 25 Dog have had many good years. 



> I've never heard of it either. So he has to wear a hat?




I assume so. He'd probably make a good zombie without it, though.  Or maybe slap a Guile-esque 'doo on him would be pretty tits.   I swear to god I learned how to draw the thing from like a...Ranger Rick or something. 




> I feel dumb but I can't find that "Number 25 dog" on the meme you linked


 
 25 dog has always just... been. He's as constant as the flowing river, and as prevalent as the air. 25 IS that meme.  




> But uhm...don't you find the beating yourself up part demoralizing?



Slightly- but it tends to work. It's not like "YOU SLIME, YOU UTTER FILTH, HOW DARE YOU BREATHE AIR", it's more " Doopy-nose? Seriously? Do you not know what a dog looks like or are you trying to make a muppet? Shape up!" 




> Is he related to the 69 piglet?


 

:O.   Oh god, I hope so.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 11, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Is he related to the 69 piglet?



Seriously though I don't even dare to Google this in case some freaky porn comes up or something


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 11, 2013)

Ya, I was also looking for 25 dog in your improvement history, there are a couple of hounds, but 25 dog itself is not there.

25 dog, didn't think I'd be talking about something called that, so extensively. As for 69 piglet, I made it up...I thought we were just throwing numbers and animals together.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 11, 2013)

Well even if it did exist, my point still stands


----------



## FireFeathers (Feb 12, 2013)

Tiamat said:


> Ya, I was also looking for 25 dog in your improvement history, there are a couple of hounds, but 25 dog itself is not there.
> 
> 25 dog, didn't think I'd be talking about something called that, so extensively. As for 69 piglet, I made it up...I thought we were just throwing numbers and animals together.




I swear to god i learned how to draw it in like... 3rd grade, maybe.  Probably on a pamphlet about why hockey hair is going to transcend decades. So I put that little asshole on everything- by the time I was 15, 16,  it was totally  _*lamesville *_to draw a dog made out of the number 25, so I stopped.  Or forgot. 

I bought it up like a month ago to a friend, out of the blue. 25 dog shall rise again.


----------

